# Bird & Trout knife , Gon Blast give away   pic added



## Razor Blade (May 30, 2011)

Hey folks , just as a way of saying thanks to all my friends here on woodys . I want to give away a nice little bird and trout knife at my booth at the Gon Blast . The drawing will be the last day { sunday } of the show. You do not have to be present to win , just come by the table and drop your name , phone # and address , woodys  screen name into a jar . I will have someone draw a name , and will ship it to you , if you are not there at the end of the show. So be sure to come by the table and say hello , and enter { only once per person } please, and see if you can take this nice little knife home with you. 

    The knife is a 3 inch blade of 440C stainless steel , brass guard and a hidden tang elk horn handle. It will come with a nice leather sheath. Thanks ,Scott


----------



## sharpeblades (May 30, 2011)

Pictures ,pictures.pictures


----------



## Nitro (May 30, 2011)

Very nice gesture. I am sure it will be a very high quality knife. Love my Davidson knife. See you soon to commission another.


----------



## george hancox (May 30, 2011)

sharpeblades said:


> Pictures ,pictures.pictures



xx2


----------



## Razor Blade (May 30, 2011)

I will post the as soon as i finish the knife


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2011)

Nice of you to offer this. This is what makes Woody's a great place.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice of you to offer this. This is what makes Woody's a great place.



Absolutely...


----------



## CaptainCraig (May 31, 2011)

That is mighty nice of ya.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 3, 2011)

Picture is added .


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice.I would love to own it


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, that lil guy looks scary sharp! Very nice. Danny


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks real nice Scott!   I'll be sure to stop on by your table!     Gotta love Woody's and all the folks on it!


----------



## george hancox (Jun 3, 2011)

Scott I'll bet there is a bunch of bird hunters on here would love that thing for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice, Scott!


----------



## bristol_bound (Jun 3, 2011)

Great looking Blade Mr. Scott!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 3, 2011)

That is a beut!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice Scott - I'd love to have it in my little collection.  Very nice gesture too!


----------



## carver (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful knife Scott


----------



## dmedd (Jun 3, 2011)

That's an awesome looking knife Scott and an even greater gesture!


----------



## Nitro (Jun 3, 2011)

Scott, Very nice Knife!! Very nice!!

See you Friday at the Blade Show !!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 4, 2011)

Very nice Scott!
Dan


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you fellows . I thought someone would enjoy having it . Scott


----------



## one hogman (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice of you to do this Razor Blade


----------



## wooddog (Jun 6, 2011)

I will have to come by and drop a name in the pot for that one . Thanks for the chance to win one free. This is a great place to hang out , because of people like you  and the other good folks on here,that make it that way. Anthony


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks  guys , just a way to give back . 

I hope everyone will drop by and say hello , and drop a name in the hat. . Scott


----------



## throwdown (Jul 12, 2011)

Dang, you mean all the money that spend with you, I could have just won???? I really don't like you Scott.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 12, 2011)

somebody is gonna win one . 

Hope your doin better throwdown


----------



## 99savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful knife Scott,somebody is going to be very very happy.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank you .


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 24, 2011)

Good meeting you Scott.  You had the nicest knives at the show for sure!  Now I just gotta figure out a reason to get that little Neck Knife you were selling at the show


----------



## one hogman (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Scott,Nice to meet you at the Blast, Who was the lucky winner,???


----------



## fireman401 (Jul 24, 2011)

Scott,
Good to meet you today and enjoyed talking with you.  Thanks for the opportunity on a great knife.
David


----------



## carver (Jul 24, 2011)

Enjoyed seeing you at the show today Scott,along with your band of merry men.Jerry


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 24, 2011)

Gentlemen , it was a pleasure to meet all of you fine woodys folks this weekend. 

and the winner is ......................Grizzley30814  , congrats James , i hope you can use the knife. I will ship it out the first of the week.  Scott


----------



## dmedd (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats James, this knife is even prettier in person!!  Thanks for the opportunity Scott. It was nice visiting with you this weekend.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats Grizzley 30814 - nice job Scott!


----------



## steve campbell (Jul 24, 2011)

Scott, it was a pleasure meeting you today. You are a fine craftsman.


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just got the call from Scott. I am proud to have won the drawing and will surely get plenty of use from the new knife. Scott, I appreciate the work you put into your knives and have been admiring them for a while.  

My ten year old just said he wants it... since I have other knives. I believe he'll have to wait for this one a few years.   

Thanks again.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 24, 2011)

It was just a way for me to give back . dmedd , steve campbell , wv dawg it was good to see all of you folks this week. I hope you all had a good time at the blast. Scott.


----------



## Slayyer (Jul 24, 2011)

*Great time at the blast*

Scott I had a great time at the blast. It was fun lighting all them fires. Cannot wait until next year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

grizzley30814 said:


> I just got the call from Scott. I am proud to have won the drawing and will surely get plenty of use from the new knife. Scott, I appreciate the work you put into your knives and have been admiring them for a while.
> 
> My ten year old just said he wants it... since I have other knives. I believe he'll have to wait for this one a few years.
> 
> Thanks again.


 You won't be disappointed. Congratulations.


----------



## fireman401 (Jul 24, 2011)

Congrats James!!!


----------



## SLY22 (Jul 24, 2011)

It was great meeting you Scott and getting to see your fine knives in person! Congrats to grizzley!!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for letting me share your table at the show Scott. Had a great time. Pretty entertaining sitting in an enclosed area with a couple of pyromaniacs........definitely not dull!
Enjoyed meeting all you "Woodies" that came by as well.
Looking forward to next year.
For you folks that asked and expressed interest, the Fall Trackrock Hammer-in event is the weekend of Sept. 23, 24, & 25. All are welcome to come see what us Iron heads do for fun.
Thanks again.
Carl (CRex)


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2011)

We had a  " blast "  hahaha    it was great to get to meet all you good folks   Carl , sly22, david , and Hugh. I know we had fun . Tngirl  is a hoot to talk to , just pure fun to be around. Scott


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 25, 2011)

grizzley30814 said:


> I just got the call from Scott. I am proud to have won the drawing and will surely get plenty of use from the new knife. Scott, I appreciate the work you put into your knives and have been admiring them for a while.
> 
> My ten year old just said he wants it... since I have other knives. I believe he'll have to wait for this one a few years.
> 
> Thanks again.



Congratulations! That is a fine knife, and I bet it will
provide many years of good looks, and service.

Thanks for the chance to win this knife  Scott, and it was good to 
talk with you.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey Jake , i enjoyed it . See ya next year. Scott


----------



## moyehow (Jul 25, 2011)

It was nice to put a face with a name.  Wish i could have gotten to talk to ya a little more.  Next time we will have to meet up for supper.  The pecan looks good on the knife.  If i come across anymore, i will let you know.  
Moye


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes sir , that sounds like a winner. The wood was awesome. It turned out perfect.


----------



## grizzley30814 (Jul 28, 2011)

Evening all,

I just wanted to say I received the knife from Scott in the mail today. Scott it looks great, I will definitely enjoy using it on some game this fall and many more to come. It is a fine looking piece of work and you should be proud of your skills. I am proud to have won it and will be showing it off. 

Thanks again


----------



## Razor Blade (Jul 28, 2011)

You are welcome , i hope you get the opportunity to use it many times . Scott


----------

